# Need for Speed: The Run [Limited Edition] - Test & Urteil



## Sn0w1 (29. Dezember 2011)

Auf amazon.de ist es schon vorherzusehen, die Kritik und das Feedback für diesen NfS Teil sind nicht grade die besten.
Gefreut hab ich mich schon ein bisschen, endlich mal ein NfS Teil der eventuell gut werden könnte. Trotzdem hab ich mir im Vorraus keine Trailer angesehen, und auch keine Kritiken oder sonst etwas gelesen.
Nicht berücksichtigt wurden die Nintendo Konsolen wie die Wii und der 3DS,da ich keine der beiden Konsolen besitze und auch niemanden im Umkreis kenne der die hätte. Zudem sind 3 Spiele schon sehr teuer (PS3,XBox360 und PC).
Aber fangen wir von vorne an.
​
*Folgende Punkte standen auf der Bewertungsliste:

-Grafik
-Spieldauer
-Spielspaß
-Schwierigkeit
-Story
-Multiplayer
-Challenge-Serie
-Tuning-Optionen
-Autos
-Logik
-Bugs
-Steuerung
*​
Jeder Punkt wurde von einer Skala 1-10 beurteilt, wobei 1 das schlechteste und 10 das beste ist. Am Ende wurde daraus ein Gesamtpunktestand errechnet, der von 1-5 Sternen geht, wobei 1 das schlechteste und 5 das beste ist. Die Punkte haben in der Gesamtbewertung unterschiedliche gewichtigkeit, sodass z.B. Spielspaß mehr zählt als die Logik des Spiels.

*-Grafik
*XBox 360: Die Grafik auf der XBox 360 ist der absolute Hammer (gespielt wurde auf 21:9 LED 40" mit FullHD 1080p) bei 1080p bleiben keine Wünsche offen, einige Kleinigkeit wie zB die Rücklichter sind zwar nicht wirklich gelungen, da wurde gepfuscht, aber die Spielfigur und vor allem die Autos an sich sind der absolute Wahnsinn, es sieht so aus, als würde man einen Blu-Ray Film schauen.

Playstation 3: Auch hier wie bei der XBox360 (wieder gespielt auf 21:9 LED 40" mit FullHD  1080p) die absolute Wahnsinnsgrafik, mit den o.g. Ausnahmen wie zB Rücklichter, alles andere wie bei der XBox: Wahnsinn.

PC: Hier kommen wir zum großen Manko. Die PC Grafik rutscht total raus. Nachdem ich die PS3 und XBox360 Grafik so genossen hatte musste ich bei der PC Grafik fast weinen. Gespielt wurde auf einem 27" FullHD Monitor per HDMI Kabel mit 1080p (selbes Kabel was ich bei der PS3 und XBox verwende), einem Intel Core i7-Extreme und einer GTX580. Die Grafik hier: unscharf, und einfach bei weitem nicht so gut wie bei den Konsolen. Ließ mich so ein bisschen an WoW erinnern. Hier ein ganz grober Abstrich.

Gesamtbeurteilung Grafik (alle 3 Plattformen zusammen): Für die Grafik möchte ich hier 8,5 / 10 Punkten geben. Für Konsolen alleine wäre es eine 12 / 10 Punkte Bewertung geworden, der PC reißt es aber sehr nach unten.

* -Spieldauer
*Die Spieldauer lässt sehr zu wünschen übrig. Angefangen haben ein paar Freunde zu dritt (ein XBox Profi aber NfS Neuling, ein NfS Profi aber XBox Neuling und ein Neuling in beidem) und hatten das Spiel 4 Stunden nach einlegen des selbigen durchgespielt. Die gesamte Rennzeit die oben angezeigt wurde betrug am Ende 2 Std und 30 Minuten. Nachdem ich davon nichts weiter mitbekommen hatte, da ich selber noch nicht dabei war, habe ich mich direkt an den Schwierigkeitsgrad Extrem gesetzt, welcher freigespielt wurde(auch ich war XBox Komplettneuling) und habe nach 3 Stundne Spielzeit beendet. 1 1/2 Stunden ladezeiten und Videosequenzen, weitere 1 1/2 Stunden reine Rennzeit. Für einen Story Modus, besser gesagt einen NfS Story Modus definitiv zu wenig.

Gesamtbeurteilung Spieldauer: Leider lässt sie sehr zu wünschen übrig. Meine Freundin als der Komplettneuling in allem hatte das Spiel in 6 Stunden Gesamtzeit durch. Für den Preis und für NfS einfach zu wenig. 4 /10 Punkten.
* -Spielspaß
*Nachdem die Spieldauer ja nicht wirklich toll war kommen wir nun zum Spielspaß. Die Missionen sind recht abwechslungsreich, auch wenn es eigentlich immer nur ums Zeitgutmachen oder Plätze aufholen geht. Trotzdem macht das Spiel Spaß und man sitzt mit einem lächeln auf dem Gesicht vor der Konsole / dem PC. Und das ist die Hauptsache in diesem Punkt.

Gesamtbeurteilung Spielspaß: 9 / 10 Punkten. Man hat Spaß an der Sache, lächelt und schmunzelt, freut sich und alles ist gut. Einen Punkt Abzug gibs dennoch, da es stellenweise sehr öde ist.
* -Schwierigkeit
*Die Schwierigkeit ist an sich gut angemessen. Leicht ist gut für Anfänger, Mittel für Fortgeschrittene usw. Da hat man das ganze gut abgepasst, womit jeder seine Freude haben wird, eauch ein blutiger Anfänger. Extrem ist auch nur was für Vollprofis, die seit Jahrzehnten NfS spielen, und ist dennoch anspruchsvoll, aber nicht zu schwer. Top!

Gesamtbeurteilung Schwierigkeit: Passend abgestimmt, es ist für jedne was dabei und auch für Profis noch anspruchsvoll. 10 /10 Punkten.
* -Story
*Die Story ist schön geschrieben, es geht um viel Geld, es gibt viele Gegner und viele tolle Autos. Los gehts und sachon ist man mittendrin mit Polizei und co. Teilweise zwischendurch noch Szenen wo man zu Fuß flüchten muss, das ist einfach mehr als nur NfS. Zwischendurch dann noch Gegner die einem ums Leben trachten aber am Ende dann doch verlieren. Das Ende von The Run ist etwas langweilig, da man einfach nur in irgendeine Gasse fährt, der zweite sich 100 mal überschlägt und das wars. Kein großes Tam-Tam.. Meiner Meinung nach unpassend für so ein Mega Event. Ich mein beim Gumball ist es ja auch anders.

Gesamtbeurteilung Story: Schön ausgedacht, mitreißend und witzig. Für das langweilige Ende gibt es aber einen klitzekleinen Abzug. 9,5 / 10 Punkten.
* -Multiplayer
*Der Multiplayer ist an sich gut gestaltet, es macht Spaß gegen andere zu fahren, allerdings ist hier das bekannte Problem: Es gibt einfach überall Vollprofis, wodurch Anfänger wenig Siegchancen haben.

Gesamtbeurteilung Multiplayer: Schön und gut gestaltet, aber für Anfänger zu schwer zu siegen. 8 / 10 Punkten (eingerechnte werden aber 10 / 10, da der Abstrich durch die Schwierigkeit kommt und nciht durch den Multiplayer an sich).
* -Challenge-Serie
*Auch die Challenge-Serie lässt zu Wünschen übrig. Ich kenne von Most Wanted zB einfach bessere als diese hier, da es hier nur ums Medaillengewinnen geht. Dafür winken aber tolle Preise und Autos, also ist es doch lohnenswert.

Gesamtbeurteilung Challenge-Serie: 7 / 10 Punkten. Etwas langweilig gestaltet, durch die tollen gewinne aber trotzdem Attraktiv.
* -Tuning-Optionen
*-

Gesamtbeurteilung Tuning-Optionen: 0 / 10 Punkten. Ich habe keine gefunden. Das einzige Tuning was es gibt ist die Farbe und das Kit ändern. Das ist für mich kein Tuning, von daher gibt es hierfür keine Punkte, da es zu NfS dazugehört.
* -Autos
*Die Autos wurden auch in diesem NfS Teil sehr schön ausgesucht, es gibt gleich von Anfang an tolle Wagen wie den BMW M3, sodass man direkt Vollgas geben kann. Später winken dann noch ein paar Lambo's ein Nissan Z370 und viele viele andere wie Aston Martin und co.

Gesamtbeurteilung Autos: Hierfür gibts 10 / 10 Punkten. Eine schöne Auswahl, farblich getroffen, da meisten Signature Edition.
* -Logik
*Die Logik lässt für mich vieles offen. Viele Sachen sind unlogisch gestaltet, auch wenn es schon reeller wurde, weil man bei einem FrontalCrash oder beim runterfallen von Dächern kaputt geht. Was mich aber stört ist, das die Distanz insg. über 4000km beträgt, man aber nur 600 ca fährt und trotzdem immer eine Strecke an die nächste anknüpft. D.h. man fährt ein Rennen von 10km aber in der Übersicht bekommen man nach dem Rennen 600km mehr auf der Uhr angezeigt. Trotzdem knüpft das nächste Rennen an das vorherige an. 

Gesamtbeurteilung Logik: Teils teils. 5 / 10 Punkten da die Entfernungen fatal verhauen wurden.
* -Bugs
*Bugs habe ich nur einen entdeckt (wenn man durch Ziel fährt und direkt danach crasht wird man resettet), ansonsten ist das Spiel bugfrei.

Gesamtbeurteilung Bugs: Da dieser eine Bug bei mir nur einmal aufgetaucht ist und er nciht stört, weil er so selten ist gibts hier trotzdem 10 / 10 Punkten.
*-Steuerung*
Die Steuerung ist bei allen getesten Plattformen angenehm, die Tasten sind gut gelegen und die Aufteilung stimmt.

Gesamtbeurteilung Steuerung: 10 / 10 Punkten. Alles liegt gut und man kann schnell reagieren.



*Gesamtfazit für Need for Speed: The Run :*

*Das Spiel an sich ist superschön, wenn auch mit kleineren Fehlern. Was mich sehr stört sind die fehlenden Tuningmöglichkeiten, das ist einfach schade, auch wenn die Autos schon genug Power haben müsste Tuning einfach sein. Das Spiel ist bugfrei hat eine ordentliche Grafik und es macht Spaß, wenn auch mit kleinen Sinnfehlern.*

*Insgesamt wird das Spiel mit 3 / 5 Sternen bewertet.

Einen Stern habe ich nachträglich abgezogen, da der Code für die Fahrezeuge der LE nicht funktionierte und 4500km Rennspaß versprochen wurden, aber nur 600km vorhanden sind.*

​*
*


----------



## x-up (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich gebe nicht mehr als 3 Sterne.

Die Spieldauer war/ist unverschämt kurz.  
Grafik ist OK, obwohl am PC mehr drin wäre. 
Story ist OK.
Tuning


----------



## Freeak (31. Dezember 2011)

[X] 5

Eine glatte 6 wollte ich nicht vergeben da es doch einen gewissen "Unterhaltungswert" hat und besitzt.

@ Sn0w1

Sag mal hat EA oder Blackbox dich bezahlt das du so einen Mist Schreibst und den Titel besser dastehen lsst als wie er ist? Wieviel haben die gezahlt? Wenn es sich Lohnt gebe ich dir meine Kontonummer. Die Steuerung ist ja wohl mal das GROTTIGSTE was ich bisher in nem Rennspiel erlebt habe. (Flatout 3 mal außen vor, da war aber klar das es einfach nur Abartig schlecht wird)

Das ist ja eine halbe Lobeshymne die du da Niederschreibst. Ich habe schon eine Beschwerdemail an EA wegen den Punkten:

1. Steuerung und Fahrphysik
2. Bugs und Fehlern 
3. sowie wegen der absolut behämmerten Kamera 

Die Rückantwort darauf? 3x darfst du raten. Gar keine. Die sind sich durchaus Bewusst ein Produkt auf den Markt gebracht zu haben was der Marke NFS in KEINSTER weise gerecht wird. Dagegen war Undercover das reinste Sahnestück. Denn das hatte wenigstens noch eine Steuerung und Fahrphysik gehabt wie ich es von einem NFS erwarte. Einfach und dennoch nicht zu Bockig. Aber The Run ist eine Beleidigung uns ein Schlag ins Gesicht.

Driften kann man nicht und wenn ja, nur mit sehr, sehr, sehr viel Gefühl, aber ich sehe nicht ein für nen Rennspiel was ich bisher imemr mit der Tastatur habe Spielen können Plötzlich auf ein Gamepad zu wechseln. Und fehler hat das ding auch Massenhaft, so wird nach einem Gamecrash (ja der Mist Schmiert auch ab) jedes mal die Tastaturbelegung wieder auf Standard gesetzt. Außerdem ist die HDD Belegung ein Witz. Gut 16 GB für einen Titel der den Inhalt einer Konservendose bietet? Das ist ja fast so als wolle man eine Ananas in eine Fischkonserve Stecken, das passt hinten und vorne nicht. Und auch die technische Umsetung, mit Schwarzblende etc. sowie die Ladezeiten sind Trotz 8(!!!) GB RAM eindeutig zu lange. Und die Sicherung der Gamedaten, für die "Exklusiven" inhalten ist ein Witz, innerhalb weniger Tage wurde ein wenig am Titel Gebastelt so das ALLES ich wiederhole ALLES Freigeschaltet wird, von allen Vorbesteller DLC´s bis hin zu den PS3 "Exklusiven" Gunpert Apollo etc. Ein echter Witz, wenn das nicht so Traurig wäre.

The Run kann ich wohl als ABSOLUTEN Tiefpunkt der Serie bezeichnen. Wenn die von EA das Studio Blackbox nicht wieder in den Griff bekommen war das wohl das letzte NFS was ich mir gekauft habe. Und daran wollen die ernsthaft angeblich 3 ganze Jahre Gearbeitet haben? Das glaubt ja wohl selbst keiner von meinen Toten Großeltern.


----------



## PC GAMER (31. Dezember 2011)

Von mir eine 2 .

Währ die Story länger 1-


----------



## Bull56 (31. Dezember 2011)

also zum fahren finde ich die autos kinderleicht 

auch mit der tastatur, mim lenkrad brauche ich da aber garnicht erst anzukommen 

nene-da fand ich nfs hp2 vom feeling her realer 

aber ist ja auch mal wieder so ein funracer dieses neue nfs 

früher habe ich mir jedes nfs gekauft, aber seit hot pursuit 2010 steht bei mir kein neues mehr im schrank ...


----------



## freshprince2002 (31. Dezember 2011)

_



			Umfrage: Wie findet ihr die Kritik?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_Der Quickpoll bezieht sich auf die KRITIK, nicht auf das Spiel. 
Oder noch einfacher: ihr sollt hier die Kritik, die Snow geschrieben hat, bewerten. 
Den langen Text ganz oben. Findet ihr den gut oder nicht? 
Meine Güte...

Snow, deine Umfrage ist zu kompliziert für einige hier


----------



## Ion (31. Dezember 2011)

In meinen Augen ist das Spiel nicht spielenswert. Ich werde es mir nicht mal kaufen wenn ich es umsonst bekommen würde.
Das ist kein NFS, sondern eine Beleidigung.

*Vote for: NFS Underground 3*


----------



## Ifosil (31. Dezember 2011)

Zusammengeklatschtes Konsolerospiel niederen Niveaus. Die PC Version ist eine Frechheit, denn dort gibts ein 30 fps lock.


----------



## Chriss85 (31. Dezember 2011)

allso für mich ein klase game 1stern aber spiele es auch nur multi bis jetz habe ich die kamp nur mal kurz angetestet und fands sie ok aber habe es mir eh wegen den multi gekauft und der ist bombe weiter so dice.


----------



## Earisu (31. Dezember 2011)

Sehr gut geschriebener Artikel auch wenn ich die Meinung nicht teile. 

Der Ansatz mit der Story fand ich gut und hat auch bisschen Abwechslung in das auf Dauer eintönige Rasen gebracht. 
Grafik war auch ok nichts berauschendes aber ich kann damit Leben.
Bugs !? Hatte ich keinen einzigen. Laut manchen Berichten hab ich dann Glück gehabt.
Zu den Fahrzeugen naja können ja nicht vielmehr bringen haben ja schon die ganzen Luxusschlitten im Game aber gerade am Anfang ein paar Klassiker aus vergangenen Tagen mehr würde mir sehr gefallen.
Obwohl ich Tuning Fan bin muss für mich in einem Game nicht unbedingt Tuning dabei sein.
Zum Multi kann ich nichts sagen da ich mich schon durch den Storymodus gequält hab. 
Schwierigkeit kann ich auch nichts sagen hab nur auf Leicht gespielt und nie das Bedürfnis gehabt das Game nochmal zu spielen.

Was aber die Absolute Frechheit war das sind die Steuerung und die Spielzeit. Steuerung unter aller Sau das hatte nichts mehr mit NFS zu tun selbst Ridge Racer auf der PS1 war besser zu spielen. Spielzeit nach 2 1/2h war ich durch, echt klasse für 40€... 

Damit hat Ea wohl die Serie vollends an die Wand gefahren... von mir gibts maximal eine 5 bzw. 1 von 5 Sternen...


----------



## over-clocker (31. Dezember 2011)

Alo mit Tastatur ist es kaum Spielbar


----------



## Oberst Klink (31. Dezember 2011)

Was für ein objektiver Test. Nach dem ersten Satz zur Grafik hätte Ich am liebsten aufgehört zu lesen... 
"Lies mich ein bisschen an WoW erinnern....." 
Ne sorry, also dieses Review liest sich, als hätte es ein 12-Jähriger geschrieben, der von EA gekauft wurde.

Hast du dir überhaupt die Mühe gemacht und die Grafikeinstellungen auf Maximum gestellt? 

Für dein Review bekommst du von mir ne 5 - und das Spiel kriegt ne 6 mit Kotzbrocken.


----------



## Scipioxx (1. Januar 2012)

Ich will das Game hier gar nicht verteufeln!

Klar ist das es jede Menge Kritikpunkte an The Run gibt.

2,5 Stunden reine Fahrzeit, der Challenge Modus der wohl den Entwicklern eingefallen ist als sie gemerkt haben das sie eigentlich zu wenig Strecken haben um die Langzeitmotivation zu halten. Achja der Onlinemodus der scheinbar nur von Leuten aus Rußland, Polen oder Tschechien genutzt wird.
Die Grafik ist noch nicht einmal so schlecht. Das Fahrverhalten ist ein wenig .....komisch?....geraten. Der Sound geht eigentlich mal wieder in Ordnung.
Wirklich witzig ist, das wenn man alles was einem stört einmal zusammenrechnet, man den Eindruck haben könnte das Spiel war nie für die BF3-Engine gedacht gewesen und 3 Monate vor Release hat man mal schnell umdisponiert. Leider sind dabei ein paar Kilometer Strecke und der Spielspass auf den Rechnern der Entwickler hängen geblieben.
Es fehlt der Feinschliff und dieses Gefühl des " ICH WILL UNBEDINGT NUR NOCH DAS NÄCHSTE RENNEN FAHREN DANN HÖR ICH AUF".  

Grundlegend ist das Game zwar ein netter(kleiner Bruder von *******) Zeitvertreib aber hat beileibe ausser dem Titel The Run nichts verdient.

Need for Speed stand eindeutig mal für mehr als nur für eine lieblos aneinander gereihte Ansammlung von Strecken deren Events aber auch sowas von gescriptet sind das sich doch glatt ein Modern Warfare 3 dahinter verstecken könnte.

Schade um den einst grossen Namen und es bleibt die Hoffnung das man die gleichen Fehler nicht nochmal macht!!!

Fazit: 75% von dem was man mit etwas Nachdenken hätte erreichen können.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (2. Januar 2012)

NfS 'The Run'?  Zum _davonlaufen_!  Besser: Need for Speed World - Introduction Weil _grundsätzlich_ kostenlos, ein nach-und-nach heranreifender Klassiker! Hier lohnt sich auch ein Klick: World's kranke Horde - News - Aktuell


----------



## Sn0w1 (5. Januar 2012)

So ich meldemich als Autor auch mal zu Wort. 

Ganz gut erkannt von einem User auf der ersten Seite,geht die Umfrage nicht um die Note des Spiels sondern um meine Ergüsse

Hier enstprechender Beitrag. Dem letzten Satz muss ich wohl zustimmen. ^^


freshprince2002 schrieb:


> Der Quickpoll bezieht sich auf die KRITIK, nicht auf das Spiel.
> Oder noch einfacher: ihr sollt hier die Kritik, die Snow geschrieben hat, bewerten.
> Den langen Text ganz oben. Findet ihr den gut oder nicht?
> Meine Güte...
> ...



Die Frage ob ich auf höchster Grafik gespielt habe kann ich bejahen. Ich spiele meine Spiele grundsätzlich auf höchster Grafik  Und da lies sie mich eben an WoW erinnern. Einfach ungenügend.

Zur Frage ob ich gekauft wurde oder 12 bin: Nein ich wurde nicht gekauft, der Beitrag spiegelt meine Meinung wieder, die ich allerdings auch möglichst subjektiv geschrieben habe. Desweiteren bin ich 16 

Wozu die Umfrage? (PN) - Wenn meine Bewertung nicht grade komplettverhauen wurde,würdeich für andereSpiele weitere schreiben. Hauptsächlich natürlich die,die ich selber spiele.


Die Steuerung mit der Tastatur amPC: Das interessiert scheinbar viele. Nun denn, bei mir war die Steuerung wirklich gut, man kann sie mit der durchaus angenehmen von HP2 damals vergleichen,ich hatte keine Probleme (und das mit einer drahtlos Tastatur (Logitech K360))

Greetz Sn0w1

PS:Sollten Leerzeilen fehlen, das liegt an der mistigen Tastatur hier in der Schule. Die Leertaste hakt extrem -.-


----------

